# Training Resources



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Lately I've been more interested in training. I've given Bonnie standard obedience and a few tricks, and she's become very reliable with them; we're working on obedience in increasingly distracting environments. I had so much fun with her getting to this point, however, I want to train more. I'm considering getting into competitive obedience, possibly, sometime in the future. However, I'm really a novice. What I've done thus far has been mostly "common sense" training, 95% positive (the one or two times I attempted to use corrections, I felt it was a step in the wrong direction, so I just stayed positive), as well as "Nothing In Life Is Free". It's working, but I'd like to research more into how to train dogs with positive reinforcements, so I can do more advanced training, and understand better what's going on in my dog's head.

So, I'd like to know some good resources for reading (or watching) and learning in-depth about dog training. Books, websites, online videos, tapes, et cetera. Please share!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I haven't bought or read any training books in a few years but a few of the ones I used to really like are:
The Power of Positive Dog Training by Pat Miller
Clicking With Your Dog by Peggy Tillman
The Other End of the Leash by Patricia McConnell


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

I love the channel "kikopup"on youtube! She only uses positive reinforcement!!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

I really like the Michael Ellis material that Leerburg has. The DVDs are pretty darn expensive, I've only bought the "Power of training dogs with food" one, but it was awesome. That one and the tug one can be used for any type of training. The other DVDs are kind of more specific to protection sports. 
Leerburg | Dog Training DVDs 

The Leerburg youtube channel has a TON of longer clips (~ 10 minutes) that have good information as well. Mostly the same stuff that is on the DVDs, but the DVDs go into much more detail and use the training students as examples. 
YouTube - leerburg


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I've heard of Michael Ellis from some friends in protection sports... I'll check on his DVDs for when I get my Schutzhunde.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I have always liked the For Dummies series of books. They generally "breakdown" each step in a very understandable way and give useful tips. They have a lot of different training books from the basics to tricks, even a few "specialty" books.


----------

